# My collection (website)



## Mitica100 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks to Google now I have a little page about my ever-growing collection of cameras. Caution, work in progress though...  

http://mitica100.googlepages.com/home


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 24, 2006)

thats a nice eclectic group of cameras.  I sure would love to take a set of butchering tools to a couple of them.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 24, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> thats a nice eclectic group of cameras.


 
Thank you. I will have a few more join the page in the upcoming days.



			
				mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I sure would love to take a set of butchering tools to a couple of them.


 
  

I know the feeling...  Some of these came pretty well butchered, i.e. the Konica 35. Had to spend a little time to tidy them up.


----------

